# Scared please help



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

On another GSD site a woman was posting a concern about her 3 month old pups ears not being up. Most people were telling her not to worry, it is normal, teething etc. Then a woman with 35 years posted this and I am freaking out. Please tell me this is baloney



*



Quote:

Click to expand...

 <span style="color: #000099">OK, I am just telling you that you need to watch for health problems in a GSD that does not have erect ears early. I have never had a GSD in 35 years with floppy ears at this age. The ones I have seen with this issue often lacked drive, died early, and had many, many health problems.
</span>*

Now I am worried. Benny's right ear has been up since 12 weeks. They both did the teepee thing for awhile. Then between 17- 18 weeks they were both but then the left flopped. He is a big boy and teething so i was not worried. His parents have great ears and so do all the pups from a previous litter. He is 5 months today. The ear is the least of my worries. I don't want him to be sick and die young. He is my best friend.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh good lord.









This is NOT directed at YOU, but rather at the person that said it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Don't worry. She may and may not have 35 years of experience.







If there ears were up, chances are, they will both come back up after teething. It isn't a guarantee, but it usually happens that way. By 20 weeks we tend to see upright ears that may be a bit wobbly still as teething finishes up. Don't worry!!







Your puppy I bet will have 2 beautiful upright ears!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The woman is an idiot! The ears going up and down have nothing to do with drive, mortality or health problems. It doesn't even follow logic.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Debbieg ...
> Please tell me this is baloney.
> ...


Well, IMHO, it's definitely bologna!!! But personally I'd put it in a completely different category


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, that's hooey. pure hooey.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't know if there is any truth to it or not. However, if there is, there isn't much you can do about it. One person's experience/observations are just that. That's something hard to keep in mind but it does keep stuff in perspective.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Some people have 35 years experience...
And some people have 1 years experience, 35 times.....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness... what a load of crap.

Honestly, some people should take a stupid pill..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote: <span style="color: #000099">OK, I am just telling you that you need to watch for health problems in a GSD that does not have erect ears early. I have never had a GSD in 35 years with floppy ears at this age. The ones I have seen with this issue often lacked drive, died early, and had many, many health problems.
> </span>












feel free to use that emoticon as you see fit.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't worry!! As others have said, it's a bunch of......! Send a couple of pics. We would like to see the little guy.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If you have any other 'helpful' information from this woman, but it in the shredder...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

At 5 months old he's smack dab in the middle of teething. As others have said, it's perfectly normal for the ears to go up and down during teething, and I've NEVER heard of ears having anything whatsoever to do with general health.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. i feel a lot better. That woman's post really made me see how unimportant ears are in relation to general health. I just want Beeny to have a long healthy happy life.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That really brightened my day. I feel a few IQ smarter... How on earth could ears mean anything???? I prefer my GSDs to have erect ears for the looks, but that's it... I do like the floppy ones though. 

The lady is a loony... Where people come up with these myths I'll never know... My neighbor, who owns a shiba-inu/GSD by the looks of him, nearly flamed me for rubbing J's ears... Apparently, if you touch them when under 6 months, they will stand crooked. So puppies don't tumble around, wrestle, bite, roll, swim, jump, sleep on one, or anything else to move their ears?


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

If I were a dog and lived with that bogus bag of bad wind, MY ears would be floppy and I'd have no drive at all........................plus I'd probably poop on her carpet. A lot.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Debbieg, quoting someone else <span style="color: #000099">OK, I am just telling you that you need to watch for health problems in a GSD that does not have erect ears early. I have never had a GSD in 35 years with floppy ears at this age. The ones I have seen with this issue often lacked drive, died early, and had many, many health problems.
> </span>


Ha. Hahaha. Mwahahahahaha... BWAAAAAAHHHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!! Hahahaha! Haha. <cough, cough> ha.

My cousin has a flop-eared GSD named Harley. He's 13-years old and still like a good game of fetch.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

OK, I had to tell you. After I got off work (1800-0600) I went straight to the nearest 24 hr Walmart and purchased the Clear Breathe Right Strips and Eye Lash Glue. Raced home, cleaned the one lazy ear (witch Hazel), waited for it to dry. While waiting for it to dry , unpeeled the backing of the strip off & alid the sticky side up on the sink. Applied the eye las glue in a thin line on the sticky side, and after trying to get her settled into a Platz, placed the strip where the ear bends at and applied it holding in place for about 15 sec. I had to apply a second strip for the top portion of the ear, over laping the end of the first strip. 

12 hrs later, after sleeping, still are up. and You cant even see the strips/glue. the ear looks naturally up. (strips still attached.) THIS IS AWESOME !!!!!

Breathe Right Strips, $4.62 / Eye Lash Glue, $ 2.52, Ears that stand making my GSD looking awesome and sexy??? PRICELESS.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Debbieg ...
> ...



HEHEH! Well put!
Love the sign as well!


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

Appericate you thinking my comment was baloney.


----------



## macinblack (Mar 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CampPappySome people have 35 years experience...
> And some people have 1 years experience, 35 times.....



I love this!!!! HAHAH! Perfect... I may have to borrow this saying!!!


----------

